# Engineer Badges



## matt.flaig (20 Apr 2011)

hey does anyone know the various badges engineers can obtain?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Apr 2011)

I have to assume you do not mean Marine or Combat System (Navy) Engineers??


----------



## MikeL (20 Apr 2011)

Why? Already planning on going on courses just for badges?  Next time your unit is in DEUs look around at what trade badges the senior guys in your unit have it'll give you an idea.   Search around the forum and google there is(was) a website that listed all the trade/specialty badges in the CF, current and obsolete ones. Outside of the QL/DP level trade badge and Combat Diver I don't know any other Engineer specific badges.


----------



## McG (20 Apr 2011)

matt.flaig said:
			
		

> hey does anyone know the various badges engineers can obtain?


Well, there are qualification badges, and skill hazord badges, and brigade badges, and the Candian flag, and the little shoulder one that says "Canada", and marksmanship badges, and badges from the kitshop, and badges from the Scout shop, and ...

What is it you really want to know?


----------



## matt.flaig (21 Apr 2011)

awesome, thanks guys. ya i was just wondering what engineers can get, never really knew that there was any specific to them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2011)

bombs r best said:
			
		

> awesome, thanks guys. ya i was just wondering what engineers can get, never really knew that there was any specific to them.



Start using capitalization, spellcheck, etc as required by the Site Guidelines.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PanaEng (21 Apr 2011)

bombs r best said:
			
		

> hey does anyone know the various badges engineers can obtain?


Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!



(well, we do get the diver, EOD and some of the other badges for the combat arms....
but don't join the Engineers just for badges! we don't like that kind of people! 
 - however, there are a few around, unfortunately, as in most other occupations)


----------

